# Car bags



## eupracer (Nov 17, 2004)

Anyone know where I can find a carrying bag for a XXX-S or something of that size. Tried looking all over and I can't seem to find em and I'm getting tired of carrying my car around in the original cardboard box it came in LOL. Any info would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks

DJ Mansfield


----------



## XXX-SCapece (Apr 28, 2004)

Trinity sells great track bags.


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

eupracer said:


> Anyone know where I can find a carrying bag for a XXX-S or something of that size. Tried looking all over and I can't seem to find em and I'm getting tired of carrying my car around in the original cardboard box it came in LOL. Any info would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> DJ Mansfield


you have your trinity bags, your ofna bags, your associated (no wait your losi) bags, that can cary multiple stuff. if you're looking to go on a budget,

I&I sports carries field bags that are quite large. go to your local postal packing place (like Mailboxes Etc) and buy a box similar in size to your current car box and voila. it'll fit in the bag just fine.

hope that kinda helps


----------



## tfrahm (Nov 14, 1998)

You may also want to check out good ol' Wal Mart...

I have a "gym bag" that I use to carry my Legend car, radio, batteries, and parts in... It's a bag about 2' long, and about 1' square cross section. it has zipper pouch on one end, and velcro flaps on pouches on the sides. The whole main compartment top zips open, so it's easy to load (easier than stuffing a car in from the end)...


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

tfrahm said:


> You may also want to check out good ol' Wal Mart...
> 
> I have a "gym bag" that I use to carry my Legend car, radio, batteries, and parts in... It's a bag about 2' long, and about 1' square cross section. it has zipper pouch on one end, and velcro flaps on pouches on the sides. The whole main compartment top zips open, so it's easy to load (easier than stuffing a car in from the end)...


good-ole walmart. i still have my old "campus roller" bag. its about 2 feet wide and 5 feet long (you can stuff wee-man in there!) that used to carry 6 shoe boxes of parts, 3 part boxes, my car, my tekins, and other misc stuff, that got shoved into a backseat of a 67 VW bug. LOL..

but yeah.. they still have those bags..


----------



## eupracer (Nov 17, 2004)

Ok I went and checked out the Wally world bags and didn't like em tho I might pick one up before snowbirds to carry my shiz down there. I have pistol cases for my accessories and junk so I'm covered there. I couldn't find any losi bags online but I did find a cool Trinity bag that I ordered up. Thank you guys for helpin out even tho I prolly could have taken a little more time and accomplished it on my own LOL but you know its all good. 

Peace out homies

DJ Mansfield


----------



## SMROCKET (Nov 16, 2001)

Lowes has bags with WHEELS ,,,,,,best thing I have ever bought I have had 2 of them for 2 years now no problem they are rubbermade [black with 2 latches and they go on the airplanes NO PROBLEM I just have 4 locks withthe same key .I open them for the airline and after they check them I lock it and forget it ......

ROCKET


----------



## Thunder Valley (Nov 9, 2004)

DJ, I might be able to hook you up with a nice carring bag with an extension handle and wheels. I got a distributor from Cali that handles some nice one. Kind of like the LOSI ones Casey has but better.

Matt


----------



## eupracer (Nov 17, 2004)

I'll have to check them out on the 8th since I'm goin to your trophy race. Oh Casey says you have some lexan paint for airbrushes make sure you have that also hehe.

See ya there

DJ


----------

